# Finishing alumilite water clear



## Michael Gaspers (Feb 2, 2018)

Hello I'm new here ands I joined because I'm having problems finishing some hybrid stabwood boxes I'm working on. I start with 220 grit and work up to 3000 but I am not getting the shine I want and there are little swirls from the sander. Maybe I should be hand sanding or maybe I'm not using the correct sand paper. I got the sand paper on ebay. It's just some generic sheets. Please let me know what I can try to finish these. Thank you!


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 2, 2018)

Is the wood stabilized?

If it is, I'd wet sand with a block, starting at 220, then all the way up to 3000 using all the steps then buff it and polish it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 2, 2018)

@Michael Gaspers - I see this is your first post, Do please take a minute and read the rules and do an introduction post in the introductions section telling us a bit about yourself before you post anything else. Thank you.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Michael Gaspers (Feb 2, 2018)

@Schroedc thank you I read and understand the rules and also posted my intro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael Gaspers (Feb 2, 2018)

So I'm guessing all sandpaper isn't created equal. Is there a good place to order from? I can't find anything locally aside from lumber yards and they only carry up to 220 grit


----------



## Tony (Feb 2, 2018)

Klingspor makes good paper. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 2, 2018)

Michael Gaspers said:


> So I'm guessing all sandpaper isn't created equal. Is there a good place to order from? I can't find anything locally aside from lumber yards and they only carry up to 220 grit



I get mine off amazon....

Link

Link

Link

Link

Those are the ones I use....after finishing up with them I switch over to the micro mesh...
The price was at $17 for a few months, but its back up to $24 now...
Link

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 2, 2018)

If you have an auto body supply or Auto body shop, even a Napa it similar you can get it, I use automotive stuff in my shop for wet sanding

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 3, 2018)

Yep... 

Fine to use the sander, but go back and finish by hand wet sanding to 2-3 thousand grit. Follow that with a good buff using a polishing compound made for plastics or automotive use. Personally, I use Novus 3 and Novus 2.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Michael Gaspers (Feb 6, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> I get mine off amazon....
> 
> Link
> 
> ...


Do you wet sand with the micro mesh?


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 6, 2018)

With any acrylic besides ones with decals, yes. With hybrids and wood, no, unless they have been stabilized before the casting process.

That's just me though.
YMMV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael Gaspers (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks everyone and I should have added this earlier but I did stabilize this wood before I cast it in the resin


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 6, 2018)

What are planning to finish this piece with Michael? As dark as that end grain is you're going to encounter problems with white residue from wet sanding filling your cracks and voids. And, that can at times be a problem to clean for finishing. You can get away from that wet sanding with Boiled Linseed Oil (BLO), the residue using BLO will be darker, however the BLO may cause problems with your finish, is why I ask.


----------



## Michael Gaspers (Feb 7, 2018)

I wasn't planning on pouring a finish on it because I stabilized the wood before casting but I do have some BLO in the shop I'll give that some thought.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

